# New roosts



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The lumber yard near us has specials occasionally. I picked up a huge bundle of cedar for $55. Bill built me some move able roosts for the coops.

Red coop roosts:














































New coop roosts




























The dog houses I moved next to each other, the chickens love to go in them when it's windy.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, you just reminded me I forgot to take care of that in my own pen. The Hamburg sisters hate each other which means they won't share a roost so I need to go make one just for the sister who refuses the existing roost.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

*Pecking order*



robin416 said:


> Well, you just reminded me I forgot to take care of that in my own pen. The Hamburg sisters hate each other which means they won't share a roost so I need to go make one just for the sister who refuses the existing roost.


I put a little old ladder in the coop thinking that would give 7 residents plenty of roosting space, but they won't use it. None are willing to be a rung beneath a sister.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The birds I have left are mainly Silkies so roosts are no big deal with them. The two Hamburgs are a different story.

Which brings me back to what happened this evening. I did some rearranging in the pen this afternoon and because of that it would change where the one girl tries to roost. So, I put them to bed early and then went back out just before full dark to see where she chose. 

OK got that. But what is that? No, that can't be but it is. It appears one of the boys had objections to the new floor plan and tried to get over the wire. He made it, almost. He got a nail caught in the wire and was hanging from one leg. Normally I don't go back out after closing them up for the night. If this had been a normal evening he would have hung there all night.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

robin416 said:


> The birds I have left are mainly Silkies so roosts are no big deal with them. The two Hamburgs are a different story.
> 
> Which brings me back to what happened this evening. I did some rearranging in the pen this afternoon and because of that it would change where the one girl tries to roost. So, I put them to bed early and then went back out just before full dark to see where she chose.
> 
> OK got that. But what is that? No, that can't be but it is. It appears one of the boys had objections to the new floor plan and tried to get over the wire. He made it, almost. He got a nail caught in the wire and was hanging from one leg. Normally I don't go back out after closing them up for the night. If this had been a normal evening he would have hung there all night.


Holes! Good catch!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lucky catch.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Omg he was lucky you went back out! ! You keep the boys seperate?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes. The only girl of the Silkies still laying is Chicklett. Head Tuck is almost 11 and I don't want the boys harassing her. Which they do if they're in the main pen.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Ah gotcha!.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Lucky catch.


Very lucky catch! One Polish hen has hung herself on a fence multiple times. My rooster once, and he pretended to be dead for a while after rescue.

Really nice job, Maryellen. I have 2 eight foot round posts for 9 chickens and it's never good enough.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I am so afraid one of them will get stuck in the kennel fencing. I'm always checking and when at work I have bill run outside lol. .thanks! My husband put the roosts together,he is really good with making stuff. He built both coops too.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeah I had him make two for each coop as mine too are picky lol. My red coop gang is going to the new coop this weekend, I'm studding out my legbar roo so Mork my lanshan rir and his hens are all going to the new coop . This way the red coop is available for medical and new chickens for quarantine, plus for winter I only take care of one coop for now (I need knee surgery so one coop to care of works better temporarily )


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I just moved one under the covered run since it's supposed to rain tomorrow.










I did want them permanent but then changed my mind for this reason


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Portability can be useful. I had some small ladder roosts, think Silkies here, but I could move them if needed.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I have 2 silkie mixes and they ignore the short roosts and choose to sit on the highest ones lol.


----------

